
[NONSENSE ALERT] I-Team: 'Heartbleed virus' a confusing security threat - amazedsaint
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news%2Fiteam&id=9521428
======
dang
I assume that by editorializing the title (which the HN guidelines ask you not
to do), you want to communicate that this is a technically bad media piece?

There's a much better thing to do with bad media pieces: just don't post them
to HN in the first place. There's nothing unusual or interesting about
reporters or their interviewees flubbing technical details. So it isn't only
the submission title that violates the HN guidelines; the story is off-topic
too.

